# The Biz of Classical Music



## Oakbourne (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi All -

Quite a random question for you all. I am looking to buy a business ($5M in sales), and I'm hoping you all can help me navigate possible niches in the classical music industry worth exploring.

I serve (and have served) on a number of classical music boards of directors and have been involved with classical music as a (terrible, very amateur) musician, patron, audience member, and business person for years.

Here's what I'd like to know: Can you all think of any third-party services that are provided to classical music organizations? Examples: companies who help process/manage fundraising, fix/repair things, provide administrative or financial services, etc. I'm not looking for company names, I'm more so looking for industry niches.

I'm frankly unable to think of any niche services that are provided to classical music organizations. So I figured I'd turn to you all! 

Here's a bit more context: www.OakbourneLLC.com

Thanks everyone.


----------

